# Adoptables rescue Dogs...



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is the list, if u want to see more go to : Peppertree Rescue - Potpourri - Various Resources and choose HeartLand Golden Retriever Rescue OK ??!










***Shayna*** WAS <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: navy; FONT-FAMILY: 'Fine Hand'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">the poor little girl - frightened of her own shadow; had been with a collector for a few years no socialisation; gets on fine with other dogs<SPAN lang=en-us>.








***Jake***, senior Golden wannabe boy in sad shape brought in from an area shelter. Jake is now ready for a permanent home - he is such a great dog and deserves better than living at the vet clinic (where he has been for the past two months having surgery and recuperating) - he needs his own person. *More photos *Jake is now in private foster care watch for updates. Available from Heartland-New England connection








Rana - aged ~9yo - new to the programme so not fully evaluated yet.

More photos here











Sport ~4yo boy - was unfortunately a high Heartworm positive but has now received his full treatment and so is ready to be adopted. NOT GOOD WITH CATS. He will have his own page soon but it would be great if he could have his own private foster home so that we can learn more about him. Available from Heartland-New England connection












Wilow - is a sweet happy girl looking for a permanent loving home. We have no history on her as she was a stray.- more photos 










Geri - Is a sweet senior girls; completely housebroken; gets on well with cats and other dogs. She is estimated to be 9-10yo. More photos here










Geneva - is a sweet Golden wannabe - she is 99% golden x'ed with possibly a beagle. She is a sweet girl; her house manners are good. More Photos here 
Available from Heartland-New England connection 









GRANT - Sweet senior boy ~8-9yo; will make someone a wonderful companion. Awaiting full evaluation and photos. 










Radar - about 2 years old; came into the programme in very bad shape; needs to put on weight - good with other dogs - more info and photos soon. 










Scout - rescued from an area shelter; unfortunately HW+ so will be staying at the clinic until he has completed his treatment. scout is around 3years of age. Not good with cats 
















Cassie - sweet and loving 4-6 yo who was in terrible shape; about 30-35lb overweight; coat badly matted; now in private foster care; photos and evaluation will be posted soon. 











Shadow - only came into the programme yesterday (7th august); young energetic boy - needs to learn some manners Adoption pending 












Connor and Candace - Looking for double the love - then you need these two - they are joined at the hip but always want attention from people even though someone gave them both terrible haircuts they don't hold that again people. Both estimated to be around 7 years old.
















Chipper - new into the programme today (16th August) no evaluation yet, Chipper is fine with cats. About 5 years old. Both Chipper and Bear have unfortunately been given summer hair cuts!!! *Adoption Pending* 











Bear - Chipper's nephew. Bear is not good with cats. Bear is 4 years old. Although they came into rescue together they can be separated. Neither boy looks their best with these awful hair cuts!!! 










Liam - Senior boy, new to the programme; beautiful dog but skin and bones; found as a stray in lower middle TN. Not good with cats. Estimating him to be about 8-9yo.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

They need our helps...
:'(


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Available Dog...*

Here is the list : 


Information Line: *919-676-7144* Dogs adopted last week: *Millet, Spinach* *We always need new volunteers. If you can help, please e-mail [email protected] or call our information line (919-676-7144).* 1.*Daniel* DANIEL (Danny) is a 10 month old male with a zest for life! He was turned into a shelter at 5 months old and was taken in by NRGRR. It turned out that he had a serious heart defect. He had heart surgery at NC State Vet School and he is now healed up and ready for his new home. His energy level has soared since his surgery. He jsut went back for a recheck and is great. His hole in the heart is totally closed and his SAS is less than a 1. He does enjoy running and playing like any normal dog and he really enjoys the water and swimming! Danny is a typical puppy, so he does tend to be mouthy at times and is a chewer. He needs a home where someone is home most of the day and will need to be crated when you leave the house and at night. He is not all that enthusiastic about his crate, so crating him all day and all night would not be fair to him. Due to his mouthiness and excitable nature, a home with small children would not be a good place for him. He loves to have a toy in his mouth all the time. He also needs a family who is going to be willing to take him to obedience school immediately after adopting him. He knows sit, down and wait. He rides well in the car and gets along with dogs and cats. He is a very self confident boy without a shy bone in his body. He can't wait to meet his forever home! 2.*Graham* GRAHAM is a good sized, very active beautiful purebred boy, and despite missing a rear leg is still very much a puppy at heart. His foster is working on basic manners and commands and he is doing well, but still will require a lower activity level household, and a one level home is important. He is on weight management food in order to reduce some weight and Glucosamine has been recommended as preventative measure, both are to help the sole hip joint. He's a great hunk to hug. He is well mannered in the house, sometimes knocking over things in a jubilant dance, but nothing major. He is calm with friendly strangers, pressing against them for their attention. He sleeps through the night without waking you up. He is very puppyish and totally sweet natured and attentive. His foster feels a fence would be a big plus for Graham.If you're looking for a classic Golden boy to share your life, Graham might be your guy. 3.*Gunner* GUNNER’s age is unknown but we think he is between 5 and 7 years old. He is a sweet, mellow classic Golden boy who is thrilled to chase balls or just lie quietly at your feet. 4.*Mikey* MIKEY is a six year old purebred male. He's a people lover, adores kids, and gets along well with other pets. He is house trained and loves the attention he gets from his foster family. He loves to be petted and he LOVES to eat. A dog this smart and treat motivated will do wonderfully in obedience classes. Mikey looks like a teddy bear with his curly hair and big expressive eyes. Refrigerator handles and door knobs are no match for this very smart boy, so he needs to be crated during the day. He's a true retriever who loves to carry objects around in his mouth. 5.*Mrs. Pibb* Mrs. Pibb is a 22 month old golden girl who is ready to go home with a new family. She was left in the back yard for the first part of her life so she needs a little training, but she is so excited to be learning. Here is an update from her foster. "Ms. Pibb is a sweet girl who is eager to please and she has already learned how to sit. She is adjusting well to being an inside dog and is house trained. She is affectionate and enjoys being in your company, usually with her head in your lap or at your feet. She is good with other dogs and children. She is working on leash training and is afraid of car rides." 6.*Chipper* CHIPPER is a one year old mixed golden/boarder collie with a silky jet black coat and a white chest. She is very high energy, loving, sweet and very intelligent and well trained at this point and is house trained. She needs a family who can show her they are the alpha of the clan. She will jump when she gets excited and she gets very excited when she is in the play mode, she is always very curious and is very nosy and is always looking for something she can play with. She has chewed some old chew toys to pieces and did in one old flip flop.She does respect the furniture when told off and no a few times. Like I said she is very intelligent but she tends to push the envelope. She may grow out of this pushy state of mind in a year but I wouldn't count on it, so she should go to a family with out a dog or one with a dog that will submit and can put up with her playfulness. 7.*Desimus* DESIMUS (Desi) is about 5 yrs old and weighs in at about 75lbs. He is fairly red in color. Once he has decided on his one owner, he never leaves your side. He is wonderful with cats, other dogs, and ALL children. His foster has a 12 month old baby that he is great with. Barely barks. He is a great dog. Has no left eye. He can go on long walks, or just lay around. He is very adaptable. He is wonderful! 8.*Fritz* FRITZ is an 11 year old golden mix who was turned into the shelter. We felt so badly for this old guy that we decided to bring him into our program and help to find him a loving home. His foster reports that he is a sweet, gentle angel. He would do better with a family with much older children or preferably no children at all, maybe a retired couple or person. He is in perfect health and still in very good shape. Like to walk but also to take naps and he doesn’t play but does enjoy car rides. Tolerates other dogs but don’t know about cats. Cute as can be and certainly doesn’t look his age. He loves to sleep on the sofa and in the bed and is getting to know what treats are and he enjoys them. *9.*Dumbledore* Dumbledore is one of The Harry Potter Litter - 5 puppies now about 12 weeks old. They were picked up as strays and brought to us. He is a typical sweet and playful puppy and is ready for his forever home. He's a cute, fuzzy puppy-he loves people and gets along fine with my other cats and dogs and horses. He is very good about staying with me outside when I take him on walks or to feed the horses. He's learning about a leash and potty training but doesn't quite have either down yet. He's very sweet-he cuddles up to my 10 year old male golden and just looks adorable. He's grown - last week he weighed 10 lbs, 3 oz. He is a golden mix - he has a champagne colored coat and a little white spot on one toe. *10.*7-up*7-UP is doing fabulous on his potty training. No accidents in the house for well over 3-4 weeks. He goes to the backdoor and lets hs fosters know when it is time for him to go potty. He gets an A+ for potty training. He likes his crate. His fosters occasionally find that he will go get in it by himself and take a nap. When they do require him to go to his crate he walks up the stairs and goes in it with out any problems. His fosters only crate him when they are all out of the house and at night. They believe he feels like his crate is his own little den. 7-up does like to chew. His fosters have provided him with lots of stuff to help with his chewing. His doing pretty well with recognizing what toys he is allowed to chew on. Once in a while he will get a hold of a pair of socks. His adoptive family will need to offer him lots of toys and they will have to remember to pick up things like socks and stuffed animals. He does not chew on furniture or any other valuables ... just socks and stuffed animals. 7-up gets along well with his fosters golden. He loves affection and he loves his fosters children. 7-up is going to be a great family, indoor dog. *11.*Banner*BANNER is a 2-3 year old male. We will update his description when we learn more about him. To inquire about a specific dog or to start the adoption process, please call our info line at *919-676-7144*. A volunteer will return your call to answer any questions and send you an application. You will need to have an application approved before being referred to a foster home to visit one of our dogs. 

*Other questions* can be sent to [email protected].</B>
Referral Dogs (not in our program) _NRGRR provides listings for referral dogs as a service to the community, but does not screen dogs to determine their suitability for adoption. NRGRR makes no representations regarding the accuracy of the information provided by the owners and assumes no responsibility for the actual condition or behavior of the dogs.

_
Special needs dogs in the GRREAT programGRREAT is the golden rescue in the Baltimore and Washington D.C. areas. These special needs dogs need a certain type of homes because of behavior or health issues.

1.*Black Gold* Black Gold !! That's what my foster Mom calls me. I was found at Animal Control when I was just a baby, with scabies. By the time my scabies was cured, I had lost my baby 'cute' and I've been passed over for the teeny tots. But, my foster Mom says I'm the perfect houseguest..... I'm fully housetrained, I love all the other beasties here I'm fostered with, and I love nothing more than a good romp !! I do need a bit of leash training, but since I'm only 65 lbs and I'm only about a year old, I would learn that just lickety-split. My adoption fee is $175.00. That includes all my puppy ouchies, dewormings, Rabies vaccination and my spay/neuter.
Tails U Win Dog Rescue
Oak Island, NC
910-278-3161
[email protected] 2.*Baxter* Baxter is a 2 year old male golden weighing in at a whopping 101 lbs (and he's not overweight!). This gentle giant lives with small children, and he is wonderfully sweet with both kids and all people. He is a dream on a leash, even a small child can walk him. He knows basic commands, loves to play fetch and loves to play with other dogs. Baxter has some allergies that can be kept under control with regular medication. For more information on this great dog, please e-mail [email protected]. The "(-) or (+)" after the name indicates whether the dog is heartworm negative or positive. All positive tested dogs are undergoing heartworm treatment and must be kept quiet for the first 30 to 45 days. 
An asterisk * before the number indicates an updated description from the prior week. There is more than one way to help rescued golden retrievers. WE NEED VOLUNTEERS for foster care, shuttle service, fund raising, internet publishing and information line support. Call 919-676-7144 if you can help. Donations are always appreciated and are used to help rescue goldens. Our e-mail address is [email protected]. Mailing Address: NRGRR, Inc., P.O. Box 37156, Raleigh, NC 27627


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are all beautiful. It appears these are Goldens available from Golden rescue groups, so they are safe and will find good homes.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*AVAILABLE Puppies Around The Worlds...*

Agains,
 *Retriever for sale* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Hendon (England):Hello, I have Golden Retriever for sale both male and female dog.if you are in interested in buying…
 <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Salisbury, Missouri 65281 (United States)These puppies are APRI registered. Sire is AKC registered dark golden, mother is APRI medium golden.…
 *i need a good home for my babies* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:san diego, California 92103 (United States)fully akc registered puppy ready for adoption. shot/dewormed up to date…
 *Gorgeous Golden's !!!*More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Idabel, Oklahoma 74745 (United States)DescripWe love our Golden's and it shows !!!! All of our parents run free on the cattle ranch in South…
 *CKC Goldendoodle--Female--Home raised--A* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Wheelersburg, Ohio 45694 (United States)CKC Goldendoodle Vet checked, utd on shots and dewormed raised with kids and other animals Beaut…
 *"Ultra Light" English Goldens/Champion p* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Spring Hill, Kansas 66083 (United States)AKC full registration litter due mid March of American/European "Ultra Light" Golden Retriever puppi…
 *AKC Medium to dark colored golden retrie* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Auburn, Alabama 36830 (United States)Golden retrievers are one of the most popular breed of dogs in the country today. Originally bred to…
 *BEST AKC Golden Retriever Pups For Sale *More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Clearwater, Florida 33791 (United States)TEN pups born Feb twelfth ready to go home with their new loving families - they are to be family c…
 *GOLDENDOODLE PUPPIES AVAILABLE NOW!* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:North Augusta, Ontario (Canada)Beautiful GoldenDoodle puppies are ready to go to approved homes. Both parents are registered pureb…
 *Gorgeous Goldens ready for new home* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Kenna, West Virginia 25248 (United States)Eight week old AKC registered Gorgeous Golden Retrievers ready for good home. …
 *AKC Medium colored Female golden retriev* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Seattle, Washington 98036 (United States) Parents are AKC Dark Golden Red. Sire: Sir Zeus is three years old, and sired over Fifteen litters. …
 *AKC FAMILY RAISED GOLDENS* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Indianapolis, Indiana 46229 (United States)AKC registered, family raised, parents on site, shots/wormed. Now taking deposits. Four hund…
 *Golden Retreiver bitch puppies one gold *<- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Schulenburg, Texas 78956 (United States) All dogs are AKC registered and are family raised. Cooterbrown's Kennels prides itself in having bea…
 *Lakeside Golden Retrievers* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Manhattan, Kansas 66503 (United States) AKC Golden Retriever Puppies Beautiful Colors Blocky Heads Golden Personalities Born Februar…
 *Gold retriever pups AKC* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:yde (Canada)They are not only cute but are excelent, they are very much ready to go, they are akc registered and…
 *Female pup available, parents show quali* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Bear, Delaware 19701 (United States)Parents have all clearances and are from strong pedigree lines. Mom is excellent with small children…
 *Golden Retriever Puppies For Sale* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:ikotun lagos nigeria (Nigeria) *You can't get it better elsewhere* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:the hague (Netherlands) *AKC golden retriever puppies* <- Puppies Available Now!More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:Medford, Oregon 97524 (United States)These beautiful medium golden, AKC golden retriever puppies are ready for good homes. They were bor…
 *golden Retriever pups*More InfoBreed:Golden RetrieverLocation:harrington (Australia)


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

*A Story Of Emman the Rescue Dog*

This is it,


*Emma*

 Emma's StoryEmma is a sweet, shy Golden who was found living in a filthy San Francisco backyard with one of her puppies and two other dogs, one with a badly broken leg. A week later two more of her puppies were found as strays. Although she is almost 2 years old, this little red dog weighed only 35 pounds when she was rescued. Afraid and unsocialized, Emma had never worn a collar or been on a leash. She was fearful when anyone walked near her, probably because she had been kicked, and she was in a great amount of pain from a dysplastic hip.Her love for other dogs and pleasure she gets from playing with them are boundless, but since people have not treated Emma kindly, she is slow to trust them. Her tail would wag constantly while chasing and playing with her canine friends, but it would be weeks before Emma untucked it to give the first tentative wags to her foster. With love and patience, Emma is learning to trust. She is gaining weight and greeting her foster mom with a wag every morning.Hip SurgeryTo help this young dog enjoy her new world without pain, she will have hip surgery in September. Half of the cost for this expensive procedure will be paid by Zack's Fund.The other half will be raised by volunteers selling See's chocolate bars to friends and co-workers. After a convalescent period, during which she will need careful supervision, Emma's hip will be strong. She will be pain-free and ready for new adventures. Editor's NoteEmma has had the surgery on her first hip and has recovered sufficiently that we are scheduling the surgery for her other hip. More info to come...NGRR Needs Financial Help







NORCAL Golden Retriever Rescue is always in need of financial help to care for dogs like Chloe. Find out more about these special dogs and what you can do to help on our Special Needs Goldens and Donations Page.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Like Melissa said looks like all of these are in rescues and are safe... or they are for sale from other people... doesnt look like any are in shelters??


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of the puppies are for SALE, not free to adopt. The links are to an online pet store....bad news for sure!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My foster boy Danny (Daniel) was the 1st dog in the second group listed! I was surprised to see my rescue posted here. How neat!


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I do hope that I am not the only one having some"issues" regarding these posts. I do believe I viewed the very same stuff not long ago, followed by photos of golden pups, doodles ( sorry I am a breed purist). Is this truly a cry for help, and if these dogs are in rescues, they are the ones that will advert and ask for help. I am not sure Ms. Jakarta is coming from the right zone, so to speak. Any comments?


----------

